# My 225tt



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

My first TT =)

2001 51 Plate , bam 225tt vvt engine std , quattro , zenons , grey full leather , 4 audi mudflaps ,
olive green matalic , bose 6 cd , v6 rear valance , 225 45 17"


----------



## Burnie (May 29, 2008)

you will love it


----------

